# will khuli loach eat shrimplets?



## andresont

http://witnessthis.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/banded-kuhli-loach1.jpg

Just wondering if my khuli loaches will eat shrimp babies? Got 3 tiger loaches and my red Fire shrimps are berried. I think some are already born but i only see a tiny #'s of shrimplets.
And loaches dont show up for feeding as fast as they used to?
Do you guys think loaches are eating shrimplets?


----------



## Ursus sapien

very likely! I'd be surprized if they weren't.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

I'm wanting to get Kulhi's too. Would there be a way to have them both while minimizes the losses?


----------



## effox

Ursus sapien said:


> very likely! I'd be surprized if they weren't.


Myself as well. Very surprised...


----------



## effox

Tazzy_toon said:


> I'm wanting to get Kulhi's too. Would there be a way to have them both while minimizes the losses?


Lots of moss, the shrimp can get in, but the fish can't as easily.


----------



## Ursus sapien

Like effox said, lots of moss. Cactus wood really helps, too.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

that's good to know. I have lots of moss that I can stick on the one side or do you think center is better? I've asked Pat to grab me a stick of cactus wood for one I get the shrimps, so glad that I'm off to a good start. Would love to have a dedicated tank one day, but I'd have to upgrade the house. lol


----------



## TomC

I have always kept kuhlis in my shrimp tanks. They might get the odd shrimp, but not enough to notice the difference.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

How many Kuhli's do you have in there tom? I read that you have to have a min of 5 per tank, but seems like lots for a 33 gallon with shrimp's and guppies.


----------



## TomC

Tazzy_toon said:


> How many Kuhli's do you have in there tom? I read that you have to have a min of 5 per tank, but seems like lots for a 33 gallon with shrimp's and guppies.


 I started with 3 a few years ago, but now there is only one. I know they are supposed to like groups, but he seems to do fine.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

thanks Tom, I'll start with just 3 then.

Andre, what did you decide on??


----------



## wsl

I have 5 kuhli loaches with all of my red cherry shrimp, and I've never seen them go for my shrimp at all. In fact, I'd think it pretty unlikely for them to eat shrimp since they are not visual predators, and rely on tactile/odor senses to scavenge food instead. I would say that they won't actively go after shrimp, but might accidentally stumble onto smaller or perhaps injured shrimp sometimes.


----------



## craig1984

from what ive seen kuhli loaches get into, under, around, through just about anything.. (including gravel substrate) java moss wont do much to stop them if they really want to get whats in there.

if you want to keep them happy (might reduce agression towards tank mates) you can feed them hard boiled egg yoke (small amount) take a small pinch and put it on the bottom of the tank. 
**do not overfeed in this way**


----------



## trevorhoang

wholy crap i had a kuli loach in my tank for a while now. i never notice him eating shrimplets but now im considering taking him out.


----------



## TomC

trevorhoang said:


> wholy crap i had a kuli loach in my tank for a while now. i never notice him eating shrimplets but now im considering taking him out.


 I would leave him. They are hard to catch anyway, and the shrimplets should be okay.


----------

